# AVRO ANSON technical manual



## Ron Handgraaf (Aug 9, 2007)

Two sections of this beautifully illustrated manual:

section 4 instructions for ground personnel
section 7 description and structures

Regards

Ron

Avro 652 Anson


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 9, 2007)

Another good one, Thanks Ron


----------

